

PLT Scheme is a Racket - senki
http://www.racket-lang.org/

======
mnemonicsloth
In my experience, recursion is the hard part of teaching a functional language
like Sch^H^H^H Racket.

I've often wondered if purpose-building a tool for visualizing recursive
processes would help.

They could call it Ponzi.

~~~
henning
I learned recursion in C. Visualizing the stack, which was encouraged for
whatever reason in the books I was reading, was useful to me.

~~~
SkyMarshal
What books were those? Sounds useful, I'd like to read that too.

~~~
henning
Programming Abstractions in C: [http://www.amazon.com/Programming-
Abstractions-Second-Comput...](http://www.amazon.com/Programming-Abstractions-
Second-Computer-Science/dp/0201545411)

there might have been others but that was the main one where afterward
recursion no longer confused or scared me.

there may be other books that are far more suitable. i would be surprised if
there weren't, even. but that's the one i used.

~~~
SkyMarshal
I checked the author, Eric Roberts, and it looks like recursion is his
specialty. Good reference, thanks for the link!

[http://www.amazon.com/Eric-
Roberts/e/B001IOH3DO/ref=ntt_athr...](http://www.amazon.com/Eric-
Roberts/e/B001IOH3DO/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1)

------
senki
The new website is not complete yet; more info on the changes:
<http://www.racket-lang.org/new-name.html>

~~~
SkyMarshal
How is this change going to be implemented in Linux repositories?

I installed the old busted PLT/DrScheme via repo, will it get automatically
updated to the new hotness Racket, or will I need to keep an eye out for a new
package?

~~~
elibarzilay
That's up to the linux packagers. It took them a while to settle on "plt-
scheme" in the past, so it will probably take some time now too.

------
sandGorgon
Since the documentation is'nt working, here's one question - is there anything
similar to Leiningen for Clojure or , to a lesser extent, SBT for scala ?

~~~
gooberdlx
I've thought about the same thing... it would be really nice to have something
like this for Clojure...

We used Dr. Scheme through a lot of my college courses and it helped out

------
Locke1689
Cool -- have you told Robby about it? Do you envision this being a teaching
language or production?

~~~
senki
This is not my little project, it's a re-branding of the good old PLT Scheme
by the original team. I just post the news. :O

As far as I know only the names changes.

~~~
MaysonL
There's also a release of version 5.0.0.1

~~~
elibarzilay
5.0.0.1 is the version of the repository -- it's a development version that
should not be considered stable.

